# how dog being stolen?



## mango01 (Oct 31, 2012)

can any one say how dog being stolen?how can i find him?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

mango01 said:


> can any one say how dog being stolen?how can i find him?


Are you in the UK? If so and you are sure that he has been stolen, you need to report the theft to the police. You also need to report it too the Local council dog warden too, as if he is abandoned then he may be picked up as a stray. Local dogs homes and shelters may be worth reporting it too as well just in case he turns up there.

If you are within the M25 area Battersea do a lost an found data base you can register his details with
Lost Dogs & Lost Cats Advice - Battersea Dogs & Cats Home

There is also Dog Lost where you can register him and his details
DogLost - Reuniting Lost Dogs With Their Owners

You can also put up posters with a photograph and details in your area.

There are also weekly dog publications like Dor world and our dogs where you should also be able to put an appeal for sightings or information if you contact them.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

mango01 mango01 is offline
Pet Forums Newbie

Join Date: Oct 2012
Posts: 2
mango01 is on a distinguished road
Cool Re: Dogs being stolen
Call the police if you believe your dog has been stolen, then begin your own
search. Search the area, talk to neighbors and passersby.


----------

